# Have you ever written music and then….



## AC986 (Oct 19, 2014)

have no idea, or completely forgotten how you did it, or what was going through your head at the time?


Why is that? Senility? :lol:


----------



## doctornine (Oct 19, 2014)

Too much shandy ?

:wink:


----------



## AC986 (Oct 19, 2014)

Don't drink Jonathan. Heheh.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 19, 2014)

adriancook @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> have no idea, or completely forgotten how you did it, or what was going through your head at the time?
> 
> 
> Why is that? Senility? :lol:


Yes, all the time. I've even heard my music on TV an not realised it was mine until quite a bit of it had been played. All I can say is that once a project is finished, I move onto the next one, so it's not surprising that I don't remember the details of what went on before.

D


----------



## doctornine (Oct 19, 2014)

Hah, know that feeling 

On more than one occasion I've been watching TV, heard something that sounds vaguely familiar only to have a lightbulb moment…. oh, I wrote that !!


----------



## AC986 (Oct 19, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> adriancook @ Sun Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > have no idea, or completely forgotten how you did it, or what was going through your head at the time?
> ...



Yes exactly. I had to be told that a piece of music on tv was mine twice before I believed it. Weird phenomenon or not? It's a bit like when you hear you own voice on a tape recorder or someone mimics you. You don't believe it. Are those details tattooed in your mind though?
Yes, they must be for us to draw on them again. But it must be subliminal.

Anyway, sorry about this chaps. Weird subject matter.


----------



## muk (Oct 19, 2014)

Allegedly this happened to Beethoven some times. On one occasion when he didn't recognize his own music being played he is reported to have said: "Which idiot [Esel; the literal translation would be "donkey"] wrote that?"


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 19, 2014)

I can't even remember what I had for breakfast.

Or read my own handwriting.


----------



## H.R. (Oct 19, 2014)

All the time! Especially with electronic stuff, I tweak the s... out of everything and when it's done I'm like" How the hell did I make these sounds?"


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 19, 2014)

What were we talking about?


----------



## Jaap (Oct 20, 2014)

I suffer from severe memory loss now and then (no joke), but funny enough the only thing I always remember is what I wrote and how I did it o=?


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 20, 2014)

either i lost the crux of some amazing songs, or when I came back to them they weren't quite as amazing as i had remembered them to be : )


----------



## markstyles (Nov 5, 2014)

I've written a lot of music over the years.. One guy looked me up after 10 years, and wanted to work together. I couldn't remember him, he send me the work we did.. I recognized it as somewhat like a style I might do, but could not remember it. 

Sometimes I listen to a piece I did years ago, and really don't have a clue as to how I would do it again.. Bob Dylan said in an interview fairly recently.. He would not have a clue as how to write as he did when 20 years ago.. We've learned so many rules, formulas, our tastes have changed.. it makes sense.. 

to me music are like 'children' you create them, they go out into the world and have a life of there own, and then they become a somewhat 'separate entity' from you.. Of course if it was a big hit you'd probably remember it.


----------



## sleepy hollow (May 27, 2015)

What is this about? Is this place some sort of music forum??


----------



## jcs88 (May 27, 2015)

That's the wonderful thing about music; it's often a snapshot of where we're thinking/writing at that moment in time.


----------



## Kardon (May 27, 2015)

I read these posts last October when the thread started, then forgot about them not realizing that a couple of months later I would fall victim to the syndrome. I had written a pretty big piece earlier last year, and now didn't have a clue how I had come up with it, written harmonies, etc. All I remember is all the production time to finish it. So during my most recent composition I made a special effort to focus on (so I would remember) how I was coming up with and realizing the music, especially the violin melodies. It really helped. It also enhances my confidence that I can do it again next time, because it can be kind of unsettling not knowing where it came from, or if it would come again.


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 27, 2015)

Is Adrian alright? He's not posted in quite a while….


----------



## John Walker (May 27, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Wed May 27 said:


> Is Adrian alright? He's not posted in quite a while….



He emailed me the other day. He's trying to get back in here after a long away day because of too much work if you want to believe that. :D

If he gets back in here watch out because he sounds nuts like really wild. :lol:


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 27, 2015)

John Walker @ Wed May 27 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Wed May 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Is Adrian alright? He's not posted in quite a while….
> ...



That's good to know. Thanks very much John


----------



## Michael K. Bain (May 27, 2015)

Daryl @ Sun Oct 19 said:


> adriancook @ Sun Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > have no idea, or completely forgotten how you did it, or what was going through your head at the time?
> ...



Never happened to me. But then again, my music has never been on TV before.

But I am 75% percent sure that something weird my family and i did was the inspiration for a commercial I saw later.


----------



## David Donaldson (May 27, 2015)

Yes I often hear a piece of music we have made and have no recollection of making it. Which I guess is not surprising if you have been doing it every day for a fair number of years. Out with one on to the next. 
It's not that I don't care, it's the making of it, the problem solving etc, that is the part I'm interested in and often once it's completed and handed over I never hear it again.. Hopefully I'll get to forget a bunch more yet.
What surprises me is listening back to music we made when I was making a living as a performing musician..... a long time ago. We used to practice with the band 5 hours every day plus do our own practice.I was plagued with doubts whether I was any good. Listening back now I find it hard to believe I could ever play like that. I sure can't do it now. Not that I really want to play like that anymore. As I've got older I have really grown to appreciate simplicity. Don't play 5 notes if one will do.
Once you start doing soundtracks you don't need playing stamina. Play for a couple of minutes and fix it in the computer.
I hope one day to go back to more live playing. there is nothing like a good gig with your mates.


----------

